
Why your Push Notifications never see the light of day - metalwihen
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/why-your-push-notifications-never-see-the-light-of-day-3fa297520793
======
finchisko
Are you sure you are not doing something wrong? IMO push notification doesn't
need any app background service to work. They should be managed by system.
When app is not running OS will display message which when clicked will open
your app.

~~~
metalwihen
Broadcast Receivers listen for push notifications. When a message is received,
Service is started which are responsible for showing the notification as UI.
Developers can rely on SDKs to take care of this for them but the steps are
still the same.

The article points out a behaviour in some devices where the services do not
get started because the stock ROM blocks the app. This in turn blocks the
showing of the notification as UI.

